# 2017 Fall NCSQ meet: October 21?



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey all.

This fall is pretty busy with meets in northern Virginia in September, Alabama in November and splitting the difference with Finals October 14th.

Would there be interest in a meet in Seven Springs NC (well east of I-95) on October 21 this year? Below link is to the park where I have hosted once before.
https://www.ncparks.gov/cliffs-of-the-neuse-state-park

Let me know so I can start planning one.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyway you can have this more towards the western part of the state? Hickory? Winston-Salem?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

CBS13WRX said:


> Anyway you can have this more towards the western part of the state? Hickory? Winston-Salem?


The Spring one is usually in Greensboro. I live 3 hours east of Greensboro. I'm having it near my town.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I have it on my calendar! Looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I was hoping to make it to Ian's get together but it's during my time share week. The fall NC get together is on a bad weekend for me as well. I could have done the weekend before or after. Have fun and enjoy the music and banter


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Why is everything 4 hours away from me? Haha. I'm game. Count me in.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Why is everything 4 hours away from me? Haha. I'm game. Count me in.


Because welcome to my world. :blush::laugh:

Glad you'll be able to make it


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Why is everything 4 hours away from me? Haha. I'm game. Count me in.


I know the feeling!! 

Hoping to be able to make this, will be nice to catch up with anyone that can't make it out here in September.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Adding this to my list of meets I'm going to try to attend!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Weekend after finals so I'm likely out


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

This one is between the other Jason's meet on Labor Day weekend in Nashville and Al's bday bash in November (both around 6 hours from me instead of 12-14) so I'm out. See y'all at Jason's big Spring meet tho!


----------



## HeyWaj10 (Nov 14, 2011)

Was linked in to this meetup event, but won't be around that weekend. 

That said, any of you guys near Raleigh/Durham mind sharing the system gear you have? I'd love to hear some local setups - though my planned system will be nowhere near your equipment class, it would still be nice to have a listen.

Thanks! Scott


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't commit yet, my parents will be coming down from Michigan at some point in October but they haven't decided exactly when yet, if they're here on the 21st then sadly I will have to decline, but I will keep it on my radar and check in once I know for sure.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Stevens Audio mids and tweeters. 3 JL 10w1 in rear deck. Helix Dsp Pro. Phass hybrid Tube amps (extremely modified). Zapco STx 1350 sub amp

There is a meca event in Garner in a couple weeks which may be good chance to check out sq cars




HeyWaj10 said:


> Was linked in to this meetup event, but won't be around that weekend.
> 
> That said, any of you guys near Raleigh/Durham mind sharing the system gear you have? I'd love to hear some local setups - though my planned system will be nowhere near your equipment class, it would still be nice to have a listen.
> 
> Thanks! Scott


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Mic for mentioning that event in Garner.....we will see - I have a headphone meet either Saturday or Sunday next weekend  

Jason
BRZ - Pioneer P99, Helix DSP, Audison speakers, Mosconi amplifiers.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

MECA Events

High Output Sound Smackdown
8/27/17

319 US Hwy 70 East
Garner, NC
Hosted by: High Output Audio

Event Contact: 919-557-3533
Event Director: Allan Shaffer 423-963-9388
Event Email: [email protected]
Events Offered:
SPL: SPL Park n Pound MECA KidsDueling Demos
SQL: SQL SQ2 Install RTA


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Mic for mentioning that event in Garner.....we will see - I have a headphone meet either Saturday or Sunday next weekend
> 
> Jason
> BRZ - Pioneer P99, Helix DSP, Audison speakers, Mosconi amplifiers.


Nick
VW Bora - Pioneer, RF3sixty.3, Stereo Integrity horrible sounding speakers, Alpine PDX-V9 amplifier.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I will not be attending this one, my parents will be getting down from Michigan on the 21st so I will be busy. I also no longer have a system sadly, the AC in the Focus died and we replaced it with a 2017 Mazda 6 Touring, awesome car but getting a system in it will probably be another 4 years knowing me


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I made a new thread with the official date and time (Still October 21)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...q-fall-meet-2017-east-i-95-a.html#post5009665

Please sign on over there if you are attending.


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> Why is everything 4 hours away from me? Haha. I'm game. Count me in.


I drove 290 miles one way 2 weeks ago to go to a Nashville meet and this one if I attend is 312 miles one way.


----------

